# Reverse threaded faceplate/chuck ( gloat ahead)



## jthompson1995 (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone know who carries a 1x8 tpi reverse threaded faceplate and/or chuck? I just got an new (used) rockwell lathe from a listing off of craigslist and it has 1x8 reverse threads on the outboard side.  It does not have a handwheel and I'd like to turn one for it.  Also, I'd like to have them for turning larger bowls, etc. outboard just because I can now.

OK, gloat time.  I didn't realize what a deal this lathe was until I got it home, it has 4 speeds, about a 12-14" swing (inboard), about 36" between centers, outboard swing of whatever the floor or ceiling will allow.  It also has an indexing head and came with a stand and working motor, minimal surface rust and not even the paint is chipping.  All it needs is a belt, a little tuning and some cleaning.  ALL FOR $75!!!!!!!  And it fits in my shop without any problem.  Now it's gonna be really hard for me to get anything done around the house [}].  Gloat over.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 1, 2007)

You can get a face plate and lh insert here G1633 and G3173.  The face plate that came with my lathe is dual threaded with left and right threads.  Cand use it on either end of the headstock.    Looks like they also have a chuck.

Chuckie


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't mean nuthin without photos you know!!  []

Post up and lets see what ya got! You will be hard pressed to find a good chuck that is LT thread. Most of the outboard turning is normaly faceplate turning or waste block & glue.

Did you get the outboard stand too??


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't understand the 'reverse' thread part. Wouldn't it come off the spindle in use?


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Chuckie, that's just what i was looking for.

Lee, I'll get photos posted once I get home and take them, and, no, I didn't get the outboard stand, I don't think the guy had it either, but I figure I can make one from photos I've seen of them (based on a post set in a concrete block, I'll add wheels for moveability).

Frank, the reverse thread is so it won't come off the spindle.  The threads go the opposite way of the threads on the right hand side of the head so it tightens to the lathe head when you are turning.  It's actually fairly common to see on lathes so you don't have to have a reversing motor to turn outboard.  Hopefully it'll be clearer once I post the photos.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jthompson1995_
> <br />Thanks for the link, Chuckie, that's just what i was looking for.
> 
> Lee, I'll get photos posted once I get home and take them, and, no, I didn't get the outboard stand, I don't think the guy had it either, but I figure I can make one from photos I've seen of them (based on a post set in a concrete block, I'll add wheels for moveability).
> ...



I understand that. A spindle is just a right hand thread. The inside of what you want to screw on is a right hand tap.
"reverse" would be the opposite and fly off.
For a wood tap to use on your spindle see Tangboy's offerings.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 2, 2007)

Maybe my terminology is off, but what I wanted was a left-hand threaded faceplate to screw on the left hand side of the headstock of my new lathe so I can use it as a handwheel and for turning bowls on that side.  I haven't seen a 1x8 left handed threaded spindle tap, though I would find it very useful now that I have a use for it.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jthompson1995_
> <br />I haven't seen a 1x8 left handed threaded spindle tap, though I would find it very useful now that I have a use for it.



1 X 8 Left Hand Taps

Chuckie


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Youe just know where all of this stuff is, thanks again [].


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Don't mean nuthin without photos you know!!  []



Ask and ye shall receive [^], here's the photos:

My new lathe




Headstock




Outboard side




The stand




Now I just need to get it together and get the base reinforced and put some casters on it so I can move it if I need to.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jthompson1995_
> <br />Maybe my terminology is off, but what I wanted was a left-hand threaded faceplate to screw on the left hand side of the headstock of my new lathe so I can use it as a handwheel and for turning bowls on that side.  I haven't seen a 1x8 left handed threaded spindle tap, though I would find it very useful now that I have a use for it.



Gotcha now. []


----------

